# new member



## dakbeach (Oct 5, 2008)

brand new to this, i am a semi mostly retired furniture- cabinet maker trying to learn how to better use my laptop. the reason i got here is, i am looking for info on american router magazine. how many issues numbers where printed and anyone looking to sell any thanks rick


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the router forums Rick.


----------

